# Clamping in apartment block carpark



## cathal79 (29 Jan 2010)

Hi, 

Clamping notices just went up in the carpark of the apartment block I live in stating that cars without parking permits will be clamped.

Both my wife and I share the parking space we got with the apartment but we only have one parking permit disk which is in her car.

My query is that is it legal for the clamping company or management agent to clamp your car when it is parking in the spot you got with your apartment? 

The clamping used to operate on the basis that if someone else was in your spot you rang them (if you were that way inclined) and got the person clamped.

Is it not a case that when you buy an apartment with a parking space that its not yours and regardless of having a permit in the window or not that you can't be clamped?

Thanks

Cathal


----------



## Guest110 (29 Jan 2010)

I dont think they have any legal right to clamp you at all ! but I am not sure.
The problem is that your development have asked them to come in and clamp cars ! I think the only company that has a right to clamp you is the government clampers. 

I know people that have taken the clamps off and just left. They got no phone calls, no court summons, they did not even get asked to pay for the damage done to the clamp. If these private clampers were really legal, I would assume that they would have brought the person to court for damage and non payment of release fee.

Why dont all of you just tell them you dont want their service anymore !

I thought most of the parking spaces with Apartment blocks are leased to you on a yearly basis ?


----------



## Knuttell (29 Jan 2010)

They are entitled to do this yes.If you only were issued with one permit thats all you are entitled to...one space,though they generally give out 2 discs to each apt owner,least in any complex I own property where this scheme operates.


----------



## Complainer (29 Jan 2010)

cathal79 said:


> Both my wife and I share the parking space we got with the apartment but we only have one parking permit disk which is in her car.


How does this work? Is the one parking space big enough for two cars?


----------



## shesells (29 Jan 2010)

alexandra12 said:


> I dont think they have any legal right to clamp you at all ! but I am not sure.
> The problem is that your development have asked them to come in and clamp cars ! I think the only company that has a right to clamp you is the government clampers.



In a private car park, the management company are entitled to employ clampers to enforce the parking conditions of your lease. 

If the Management Company issued two permits, what would stop a person parking two cars in the car park? Like the others I can't see how you can share a car park space between two cars from the same unit?


----------

